# Mp3 Rating (POPM) durch JAudioTagger?



## Renix (9. Dez 2013)

Sers,
Ich beschäftige mich momentan mit der Bewertung von Mp3 Files. Winamp und Aimp legen eine eigene Datenbank an und schreiben z.B. keine Bewertung in die Mp3 Files. Seit der Tag Version 2.3 ist es möglich  POPM (Popularimeter) in die Tags einzuspeichern.
Ich versuche mich gerade in eine Beliebige Mp3 Datei ein Rating fest einzuspeichern, jedoch klappt das nicht =(. Vlt hat jmd eine Idee, da ich nicht ganz schlau werde aus der Doku der JAudioTagger Lib.

Danke schon mal =)

Hier mein Testcode für Testzwecke:

```
MP3File f;
        f = new MP3File("F:\\music-dry.mp3");
        Tag tag = f.getTag();
        
MP3AudioHeader audioHeader = (MP3AudioHeader) f.getAudioHeader();
        System.out.println(audioHeader.getTrackLength());
        System.out.println(audioHeader.getSampleRateAsNumber());
        System.out.println(audioHeader.getChannels());
        System.out.println(audioHeader.isVariableBitRate());
        System.out.println(FieldKey.RATING + " : " + tag.getFirstField(FieldKey.RATING));
        System.out.println("tag.getFieldCount() : "+tag.getFieldCount()); // => POPM
  //System.out.println("tag.hasField(POPM) : "+tag.hasField(FieldKey.RATING));

//ID3v23Frame frame;
//        frame = (ID3v23Frame) f.getID3v2Tag().getFrame(ID3v24Frames.FRAME_ID_POPULARIMETER);
//FrameBodyPOPM body = (FrameBodyPOPM) frame.getBody();
  FrameBodyPOPM fb = new FrameBodyPOPM();
     System.out.println(" --- POPM ---");
     
    fb.setEmailToUser("test@test.de");
    fb.setRating(100);
    fb.setCounter(1);
   //tag.setField(FieldKey.RATING, "100");
  //  tag.addField(FieldKey.RATING,"100");
   // tag.addField(FieldKey.);
   f.commit();
    f.setID3v2Tag(tag.setField(Fiel));
    System.out.println("body.getTextEncoding : "+fb.getTextEncoding());
    System.out.println("body.getEmailToUser : "+fb.getEmailToUser());
    System.out.println("body.getRating : "+fb.getRating());
    System.out.println("body.getCounter : "+fb.getCounter());
```


----------



## Kezurm (10. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

Hast Du vielleicht schon dabei gedacht das Rating mittels einer anderen Programmiersprache durchzuführen und dann einfach abzufragen mittels einer Datenbank dazwischen?

Grüße

Bernd


Free MP3 Download


----------



## Renix (10. Dez 2013)

Ja klar habe ich daran gedacht, da viele AudioPlayer eine eigene Datenbank haben, um so ein Rating zu verwalten.
Jedoch, habe ich in Java ein Projekt, dass ich komplett in Java realisieren muss.
Deswegen bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als mit dem POPM zu arbeiten.
Gruß


----------

